# Lenmar Pre Cat Lacquer? Opinions?



## homeby5 (Oct 14, 2014)

After you guys have convinced me that I should go with a Pre Cat Lacquer on my newly built kitchen cabinets, I just checked with my one and only paint dealer in my area who deals with Benjamin Moore products. I found out that he sells a lacquer called Lenmar. 

Soooooo......what do you guys think? Is it good stuff? Also, after looking on their webpage it seems they offer different Pre Cat systems with different sheens. Which one should I use for my kitchen cabinets? My wife would like a "Canvas" Solid color (think off white) with a darker glaze. See attached pic for an example of what I am striving to reproduce.

Thanks!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never heard of it however if it's up to Benjamin Moores standards I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## homeby5 (Oct 14, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I've never heard of it however if it's up to Benjamin Moores standards I wouldn't worry about it.


Thanks Steve. Any opinions on what style to get? When I read the specs on the website, I get confused because I'm ignorant of what I'm reading.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

homeby5 said:


> Thanks Steve. Any opinions on what style to get? When I read the specs on the website, I get confused because I'm ignorant of what I'm reading.


Since I don't work with that brand you might get better advise from the benjamin moore store. From what I can see on the net I would probably get UltraLaq White Pre-Catalyzed Topcoat in a satin sheen. Normally you don't want to go too glossy when you are going to put a glaze over it.


----------



## homeby5 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks again for your time and help!


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I would use either a satin or matte for the base coat, that will give you a better base for the glaze. Keep in mind you will have to spray a clear coat over the glaze. That is where you will need to make a final determination of the visible sheen.

The higher the gloss, the more visible the flaws and scratches. I prefer a satin sheen in kitchens sine they are heavily used and satin will show less wear.


----------



## homeby5 (Oct 14, 2014)

wericha said:


> I would use either a satin or matte for the base coat, that will give you a better base for the glaze. Keep in mind you will have to spray a clear coat over the glaze. That is where you will need to make a final determination of the visible sheen.
> 
> The higher the gloss, the more visible the flaws and scratches. I prefer a satin sheen in kitchens sine they are heavily used and satin will show less wear.


Would the clear coat also be a Pre Cat Lacquer?


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep, you need the durability. Good news is you'll most likely need only one coat so you won't need as much.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I have used their moisture cure urethane on floors before I started using Bona waterbournes, and it was good stuff. I wouldn't hesitate to use that brand lacquer.


----------



## homeby5 (Oct 14, 2014)

wericha said:


> Yep, you need the durability. Good news is you'll most likely need only one coat so you won't need as much.


Are you saying that Pre-Cat Lacquer is a very durable clear finish verses.....let's say Poly, or others?
Thanks


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

For vertical surfaces pre-cat lacquer has great durability. It is less durable than polyurethane, but has a number of advantages that make it a better choice.

Poly is very difficult to spray, since it is slow drying over spray is a real concern. Lacquer over spray generally dries before contacting other surfaces, thus leaving more of a "dust". Poly over spray is sticky.

Multiple coats of lacquer can be sprayed over the course of a couple of hours, poly has to dry overnight before another coat can be applied. While poly is drying, trash can embed itself in the finish.


----------

